# SNPR iWatch Straps



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Decided to start making some straps for the iWatch. SNPR Heritage Series Horween Latigo leather.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Are you planning to use the OEM Apple lugs or 3rd party? This is an important point since most if not all 3rd party lugs seem to have a poor quality and fit.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

We're using tested third party lugs. The fit is flush and snug. We may also offer spring bar with tradition lug design adapters as well once I test them out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Any reason why you are not using OEM lugs, since Apple started selling them to 3rd party band manufacturers. To me, this is the only reason why I am not planning to buy a 3rd party band, until they will come out with approved lugs.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I have adapters from several 3rd parties and they all work great. Solid and no fitment problem whatsoever.

I would like to get a strap from you.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

utzelu said:


> Any reason why you are not using OEM lugs, since Apple started selling them to 3rd party band manufacturers. To me, this is the only reason why I am not planning to buy a 3rd party band, until they will come out with approved lugs.


Interesting, do you have a source for this piece of information about Apple supplying OEM lugs to 3rd party band manufacturers?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

mleok said:


> Interesting, do you have a source for this piece of information about Apple supplying OEM lugs to 3rd party band manufacturers?


They are sold in bulk sets:

http://www.macrumors.com/2015/10/05/made-for-apple-watch-lugs-avnet/

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

powerband said:


> They are sold in bulk sets:
> 
> Apple Now Selling 'Made for Apple Watch' Lugs for Third-Party Bands - Mac Rumors


We should do a group buy.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

bcbcbck said:


> Wow. I did'nt know there are attachment lugs for Apple watch. Amazing.


That's the unsung genius of the lug connection Apple chose. It's proprietary, but at the same time, it's easy to adapt to existing straps.

OP, these look good. Maybe I can put them on my Christmas wish list next to the link bracelet.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I have not had any issues with my third party lugs and I have put them through the paces. To me it seems just yet another way Apple wishes to control the industry making you ask for approval by submitting your design to Apple before they grant you
Permission to Purchase what is most likely the same adapter made in the same factory as the third party lug. Only difference is the engraving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

snpr9696 said:


> I have not had any issues with my third party lugs and I have put them through the paces. To me it seems just yet another way Apple wishes to control the industry making you ask for approval by submitting your design to Apple before they grant you
> Permission to Purchase what is most likely the same adapter made in the same factory as the third party lug. Only difference is the engraving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More likely that they want to avoid random purchases from regular people like us.


----------



## burning777 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice strap! Any chance you will make a black leather version?


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

I doubt you'd need to submit your design to Apple for approval. You just need to order the lugs on their website. They will open a commercial account for you.

The issue with the 3rd party lugs is not only in failure rate but in fit and finish. I haven't seen any lugs so far that fits flush with the watch and have no visible gaps with the case. When spending $500-$1000 on a watch, people would want to have the assurance of the OEM lugs that fit and look the best. And beside, the OEM lugs would not add much to the cost of the strap. I guess the straps with OEM lugs will come soon on the market.



snpr9696 said:


> I have not had any issues with my third party lugs and I have put them through the paces. To me it seems just yet another way Apple wishes to control the industry making you ask for approval by submitting your design to Apple before they grant you
> Permission to Purchase what is most likely the same adapter made in the same factory as the third party lug. Only difference is the engraving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

snpr9696 said:


> I have not had any issues with my third party lugs and I have put them through the paces. To me it seems just yet another way Apple wishes to control the industry making you ask for approval by submitting your design to Apple before they grant you
> Permission to Purchase what is most likely the same adapter made in the same factory as the third party lug. Only difference is the engraving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be very interested if you sold the exact setup in your opening post. Perfect shade of leather. I bought a similar online but it showed up being a completely different color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

rony_espana said:


> I would be very interested if you sold the exact setup in your opening post. Perfect shade of leather. I bought a similar online but it showed up being a completely different color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's no problem at all. I make them all day long.
Send me an email [email protected]. Or visit SNPRStrap.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

Will do, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Just ordered this one:

SNPR Whiskey Patina Blue - SNPR Leather Works & Custom Watch Straps


----------



## CarguyCO (Dec 3, 2008)

Just ordered the same one Harald...because of this post
Thanks


----------

